

How important is a co-founder? - Duhck
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og_Hjw5rtnM

======
jesusmichael
what is the fascination with the word "founder"? I think it puts unnecessary
importance on the team that started the business. A company has different
needs at different times in its life and a "founder" is always the best to
carry out that change. "Partner" would be a more appropriate word and allow
for additional "partners" as the company grew and needed other skillsets.

